# USb und Linux; KT333 und Sb 8235

## Stephanchen

Hallo, 

Problem: 

Ich versuche auf meinem Rechner mit Epox 8k5a2+ (bios vom 15.8.02) Linux mit USB-Support zu installieren. 

Leider muss ich feststellen, dass keine Linux-Distribution meine Maus (MS Wireless Intellimouse Explorer) erkennt. D.h. es werden alle nötigen USB-Module geladen, jedoch ist festzustellen, dass sowohl der KT333 und die SB 8235 nicht korrekt erkannt werden und USb-Geräte am Port mit folgenden String erkannt werden: 

hub.c: USB new device connect on bus1/1, assigned device number 2 

es wird jedoch nicht folgender (ist ein beispiel für eine kabelgebundene Maus) String ausgegeben, was daraufhindeuten sollte, dass keine richtige Erkennung der USB-Maus erfolgt. 

input0,hiddev0: USB HID v1.00 Mouse [Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouse Optical] on usb1:2.0 

Da der USB-Support und die Maus unter Win XP Prof. tadellos funktioniert und bei einem test mit einem MSI 5169 das obige verhalten nicht festzustellen ist, gehe ich davon aus, dass entweder mein board nicht ok ist, oder aber grundsätzlich der Support durch Linux dieses Boards oder aller mit dem kt333 bestückten boards noch nicht vollständig gegeben ist. 

Meine Fragen daher: 

Ist der kt333 und die sb8235 bereits durch den kernel 2.4.19 unterstützt?

Gibt es jemanden, der dieses Board mit USB-Unterstützung und USB-Maus am Laufen hat? 

Was muss ich tun um das teil zum Laufen zu bekommen?

Ach so: Mit einer Logitech-USb-Maus war das gleiche eben beschriebene Verhalten festzustellen. Wenn ich Gentoo auf einem Rechner mit einem MSI 5169 Board boote, ist das obige Verhalten mit beiden USB-Mäusen nicht festzustellen. Sie werden erkannt!

cu 

Stephan

----------

## Stephanchen

noch ne kleine ergänzung - die ausgabe von dmesg:

Linux version 2.4.19-xfs-r1 (root@inventor.gentoo.org) (gcc version 3.2) #1 SMP Fri Sep 20 23:32:55 Local time zone must be set--see zic 

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f400 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f400 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001fff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fff0000 - 000000001fff3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fff3000 - 0000000020000000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

511MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000f5dd0

hm, page 000f5000 reserved twice.

hm, page 000f6000 reserved twice.

hm, page 000f1000 reserved twice.

hm, page 000f2000 reserved twice.

Advanced speculative caching feature present

On node 0 totalpages: 131056

zone(0): 4096 pages.

zone(1): 126960 pages.

zone(2): 0 pages.

Intel MultiProcessor Specification v1.4

    Virtual Wire compatibility mode.

OEM ID: OEM00000 Product ID: PROD00000000 APIC at: 0xFEE00000

Processor #0 Pentium(tm) Pro APIC version 17

I/O APIC #2 Version 17 at 0xFEC00000.

Processors: 1

Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=linux initrd=initrd root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc noacpi 

Initializing CPU#0

Detected 1536.848 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Calibrating delay loop... 3067.08 BogoMIPS

Memory: 512680k/524224k available (2651k kernel code, 11156k reserved, 996k data, 548k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

Buffer-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Page-cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

CPU: Before vendor init, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000, vendor = 2

Advanced speculative caching feature present

Disabling advanced speculative caching

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: After vendor init, caps: 0383fbf7 c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000

CPU:     After generic, caps: 0383fbf7 c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000

CPU:             Common caps: 0383fbf7 c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

mtrr: v1.40 (20010327) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

mtrr: detected mtrr type: Intel

CPU: Before vendor init, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000, vendor = 2

Advanced speculative caching feature present

Disabling advanced speculative caching

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: After vendor init, caps: 0383fbf7 c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000

CPU:     After generic, caps: 0383fbf7 c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000

CPU:             Common caps: 0383fbf7 c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000

CPU0: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 1800+ stepping 02

per-CPU timeslice cutoff: 731.42 usecs.

enabled ExtINT on CPU#0

ESR value before enabling vector: 00000000

ESR value after enabling vector: 00000000

Error: only one processor found.

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

Setting 2 in the phys_id_present_map

...changing IO-APIC physical APIC ID to 2 ... ok.

init IO_APIC IRQs

 IO-APIC (apicid-pin) 2-0, 2-10, 2-11, 2-12, 2-20, 2-21, 2-22, 2-23 not connected.

..TIMER: vector=0x31 pin1=2 pin2=0

number of MP IRQ sources: 22.

number of IO-APIC #2 registers: 24.

testing the IO APIC.......................

IO APIC #2......

.... register #00: 02000000

.......    : physical APIC id: 02

.... register #01: 00178003

.......     : max redirection entries: 0017

.......     : PRQ implemented: 1

.......     : IO APIC version: 0003

 WARNING: unexpected IO-APIC, please mail

          to linux-smp@vger.kernel.org

.... IRQ redirection table:

 NR Log Phy Mask Trig IRR Pol Stat Dest Deli Vect:   

 00 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 01 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    39

 02 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    31

 03 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    41

 04 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    49

 05 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    51

 06 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    59

 07 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    61

 08 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    69

 09 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    71

 0a 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 0b 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 0c 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 0d 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    79

 0e 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    81

 0f 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    89

 10 001 01  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    91

 11 001 01  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    99

 12 001 01  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    A1

 13 001 01  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    A9

 14 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 15 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 16 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 17 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

IRQ to pin mappings:

IRQ0 -> 0:2

IRQ1 -> 0:1

IRQ3 -> 0:3

IRQ4 -> 0:4

IRQ5 -> 0:5

IRQ6 -> 0:6

IRQ7 -> 0:7

IRQ8 -> 0:8

IRQ9 -> 0:9

IRQ13 -> 0:13

IRQ14 -> 0:14

IRQ15 -> 0:15

IRQ16 -> 0:16

IRQ17 -> 0:17

IRQ18 -> 0:18

IRQ19 -> 0:19

.................................... done.

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

calibrating APIC timer ...

..... CPU clock speed is 1536.8746 MHz.

..... host bus clock speed is 267.2824 MHz.

cpu: 0, clocks: 2672824, slice: 1336412

CPU0<T0:2672816,T1:1336400,D:4,S:1336412,C:2672824>

Waiting on wait_init_idle (map = 0x0)

All processors have done init_idle

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfb3d0, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

Unknown bridge resource 0: assuming transparent

PCI: Using IRQ router VIA [1106/3177] at 00:11.0

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: (B0,I9,P0) -> 17

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: (B0,I10,P0) -> 18

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: (B0,I11,P0) -> 19

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: (B0,I13,P0) -> 19

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: (B0,I16,P0) -> 16

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: (B0,I16,P1) -> 17

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: (B0,I16,P2) -> 18

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: (B0,I17,P0) -> 16

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: (B1,I0,P0) -> 16

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 00:10.0, from 10 to 0

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 00:10.1, from 11 to 1

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 00:10.2, from 12 to 2

Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4

Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039

Initializing RT netlink socket

Starting kswapd

Journalled Block Device driver loaded

devfs: v1.12a (20020514) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x0

Detected PS/2 Mouse Port.

pty: 256 Unix98 ptys configured

Real Time Clock Driver v1.10e

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

VP_IDE: IDE controller on PCI bus 00 dev 89

VP_IDE: chipset revision 6

VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

VP_IDE: Unknown VIA SouthBridge, contact Vojtech Pavlik <vojtech@ucw.cz>

hda: MAXTOR 4K040H2, ATA DISK drive

hdc: Maxtor 4D040H2, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide0: probed IRQ 14 failed, using default.

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

ide1: probed IRQ 15 failed, using default.

hda: 78198750 sectors (40038 MB) w/2000KiB Cache, CHS=4867/255/63

hdc: 80043264 sectors (40982 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=79408/16/63

Partition check:

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 < p5 p6 >

 /dev/ide/host0/bus1/target0/lun0: [PTBL] [4982/255/63] p1 p2 < p5 > p3 p4

0 3c515 cards found.

smc-ultra.c: No ISAPnP cards found, trying standard ones...

cs89x0:cs89x0_probe(0x0)

PP_addr=0xffff

eth0: incorrect signature 0xffff

PP_addr=0xffff

eth0: incorrect signature 0xffff

PP_addr=0xffff

eth0: incorrect signature 0xffff

PP_addr=0xffff

eth0: incorrect signature 0xffff

PP_addr=0xffff

eth0: incorrect signature 0xffff

PP_addr=0xffff

eth0: incorrect signature 0xffff

PP_addr=0xffff

eth0: incorrect signature 0xffff

PP_addr=0xffff

eth0: incorrect signature 0xffff

PP_addr=0xffff

eth0: incorrect signature 0xffff

PP_addr=0xffff

eth0: incorrect signature 0xffff

PP_addr=0xffff

eth0: incorrect signature 0xffff

PP_addr=0xffff

eth0: incorrect signature 0xffff

cs89x0: no cs8900 or cs8920 detected.  Be sure to disable PnP with SETUP

eth0: D-Link DE-600 pocket adapter: not at I/O 0x378.

D-Link DE-620 pocket adapter not identified in the printer port

eth1: D-Link DE-600 pocket adapter: not at I/O 0x378.

D-Link DE-620 pocket adapter not identified in the printer port

eth2: D-Link DE-600 pocket adapter: not at I/O 0x378.

D-Link DE-620 pocket adapter not identified in the printer port

eth3: D-Link DE-600 pocket adapter: not at I/O 0x378.

D-Link DE-620 pocket adapter not identified in the printer port

eth4: D-Link DE-600 pocket adapter: not at I/O 0x378.

D-Link DE-620 pocket adapter not identified in the printer port

eth5: D-Link DE-600 pocket adapter: not at I/O 0x378.

D-Link DE-620 pocket adapter not identified in the printer port

eth6: D-Link DE-600 pocket adapter: not at I/O 0x378.

D-Link DE-620 pocket adapter not identified in the printer port

eth7: D-Link DE-600 pocket adapter: not at I/O 0x378.

D-Link DE-620 pocket adapter not identified in the printer port

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

dgrs: SW=$Id: dgrs.c,v 1.13 2000/06/06 04:07:00 rick Exp $ FW=Build 550 11/16/96 03:45:15

FW Version=$Version$

3c59x: Donald Becker and others. www.scyld.com/network/vortex.html

00:0a.0: 3Com PCI 3c905B Cyclone 100baseTx at 0x9400. Vers LK1.1.16

pcnet32.c:v1.27a 10.02.2002 tsbogend@alpha.franken.de

ThunderLAN driver v1.15

TLAN: 0 devices installed, PCI: 0  EISA: 0

dmfe: Davicom DM9xxx net driver, version 1.36.4 (2002-01-17)

ns83820.c: National Semiconductor DP83820 10/100/1000 driver.

atp.c:v1.09 8/9/2000 Donald Becker <becker@scyld.com>

http://www.scyld.com/network/atp.html

SCSI subsystem driver Revision: 1.00

sim710: No NCR53C710 adapter found.

Loading Adaptec I2O RAID: Version 2.4 Build 5

Detecting Adaptec I2O RAID controllers...

Red Hat/Adaptec aacraid driver, Sep 20 2002

scsi0 : Adaptec AIC7XXX EISA/VLB/PCI SCSI HBA DRIVER, Rev 6.2.8

        <Adaptec 2940 Ultra SCSI adapter>

        aic7880: Ultra Wide Channel A, SCSI Id=7, 16/253 SCBs

  Vendor: TOSHIBA   Model: DVD-ROM SD-M1201  Rev: 1R08

  Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 02

(scsi0:A:1): 20.000MB/s transfers (20.000MHz, offset 15)

  Vendor: YAMAHA    Model: CRW8824S          Rev: 1.00

  Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 02

(scsi0:A:2): 20.000MB/s transfers (20.000MHz, offset 15)

  Vendor: PLEXTOR   Model: CD-ROM PX-40TS    Rev: 1.12

  Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 02

(scsi0:A:4): 20.000MB/s transfers (20.000MHz, offset 15)

scsi: <fdomain> Detection failed (no card)

NCR53c406a: no available ports found

sym53c416.c: Version 1.0.0-ac

Failed initialization of WD-7000 SCSI card!

PCI: Enabling device 00:09.0 (0006 -> 0007)

DC390: 0 adapters found

megaraid: v1.18 (Release Date: Thu Oct 11 15:02:53 EDT 2001)

megaraid: no BIOS enabled.

aec671x_detect: 

3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.02.00.025.

3w-xxxx: No cards with valid units found.

Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 1, lun 0

Attached scsi CD-ROM sr1 at scsi0, channel 0, id 2, lun 0

Attached scsi CD-ROM sr2 at scsi0, channel 0, id 4, lun 0

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 32x/32x cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.12

sr1: scsi3-mmc drive: 24x/16x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

sr2: scsi-1 drive

usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs

usb.c: registered new driver hub

usb-uhci.c: $Revision: 1.275 $ time 23:36:44 Sep 20 2002

usb-uhci.c: High bandwidth mode enabled

usb-uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0xb400, IRQ 16

usb-uhci.c: Detected 2 ports

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

usb-uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0xb800, IRQ 17

usb-uhci.c: Detected 2 ports

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

usb-uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0xbc00, IRQ 18

usb-uhci.c: Detected 2 ports

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

usb-uhci.c: v1.275:USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

usb.c: registered new driver hid

hid-core.c: v1.8.1 Andreas Gal, Vojtech Pavlik <vojtech@suse.cz>

hid-core.c: USB HID support drivers

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

evms: md raid5: measuring checksumming speed

evms: md raid5:    8regs     :  2349.200 MB/sec

evms: md raid5:    32regs    :  1517.200 MB/sec

evms: md raid5:    pIII_sse  :  3589.600 MB/sec

evms: md raid5:    pII_mmx   :  3597.200 MB/sec

evms: md raid5:    p5_mmx    :  4595.200 MB/sec

evms: md raid5: using function: pIII_sse (3589.600 MB/sec)

evms: EVMS v1.1.0 initializing .... info level(5).

hub.c: USB new device connect on bus1/1, assigned device number 2

evms: Exporting EVMS Volume(117,1) from "/dev/evms/hdc1".

evms: Exporting EVMS Volume(117,2) from "/dev/evms/hdc5".

evms: Exporting EVMS Volume(117,3) from "/dev/evms/hdc3".

evms: Exporting EVMS Volume(117,4) from "/dev/evms/hdc4".

evms: Exporting EVMS Volume(117,5) from "/dev/evms/hda1".

evms: Exporting EVMS Volume(117,6) from "/dev/evms/hda2".

evms: Exporting EVMS Volume(117,7) from "/dev/evms/hda5".

evms: Exporting EVMS Volume(117, :Cool:  from "/dev/evms/hda6".

NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0

IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP

IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 32768)

NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0.

RAMDISK: Compressed image found at block 0

Freeing initrd memory: 314k freed

VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 548k freed

cdrom: open failed.

sr1: CDROM not ready.  Make sure there is a disc in the drive.

cdrom: open failed.

Device not ready.  Make sure there is a disc in the drive.

ISO 9660 Extensions: RRIP_1991A

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usb.c: USB device not accepting new address=2 (error=-110)

hub.c: USB new device connect on bus1/1, assigned device number 3

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usb.c: USB device not accepting new address=3 (error=-110)

hub.c: USB new device connect on bus1/2, assigned device number 4

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usb.c: USB device not accepting new address=4 (error=-110)

hub.c: USB new device connect on bus1/2, assigned device number 5

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usb.c: USB device not accepting new address=5 (error=-110)

LVM version 1.0.3(19/02/2002) module loaded

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

----------

## bernd

habe ebenfalls ein Problem mit USB. Bei mir betrifft es ein USB-Zip 100. mit Gentoo 1.2 funktioniert noch alles wunderbar mit 1.4-rc1 geht es nicht mehr. 

Habe das auch schon im Forum gepostet. Angeblich ein Bug im Kernel der in Version 2.4.20 behoben sein soll

Gruss

Bernd

----------

## BufferOverflow

 *Stephanchen wrote:*   

> Hallo, 
> 
> Problem: 
> 
> Ich versuche auf meinem Rechner mit Epox 8k5a2+ (bios vom 15.8.02) Linux mit USB-Support zu installieren. 
> ...

 

Hi, schon mal den OHCI-USB Treiber probiert? Kompilier beide mal als modul und versuchs dann nochmal.

Gruss

----------

## saschman66

Ich weis woran das liegt. Ich ein 8K5A2. Es liegt am APIC, entweder du deaktivierst es im Kernel oder gibst dem Kernel beim Booten die Option noapic=yes mit.

Probiers mal, bei mir hat's funktioniert

----------

## Stephanchen

DANKE!   :Very Happy: 

damit funktioniert es: noapic=yes

bei:

mandrake 9.0 und gentoo 1.4rc1

----------

## saschman66

Ich hab mal etwas mit der APIC-Option im Kernel rumgespielt. Also APIC kann man ohne Sorgen aktivieren, nur sollte man IO-APIC (die zweite Option APIC betreffend) deaktivieren. So sollte es auch funktionieren und man hat trotzdem APIC.

----------

## The_Fallen

Hi,

sorry, daß ich diesen uralten Thread nochmal rauskrame, aber ich hab das selbe Problem wie Stephanchen und kriegs nicht hin.

Hab das gleiche Board (Epox 8k5a2+) und sowohl Maus als auch Tastatur als USB. Ich kann mit der Live-CD absolut nichts machen, weil ich halt auf der Konsole nur die Meldung "usb.c: USB device not accepting new address=5 (error=-110)".

Auch ein "noapic=yes" hilft da nicht weiter...

Und das blödeste an der Sache: Wenn der Fehler einmal aufgetreten ist, ist der USB-Port tot, ich komm nichtmal ins BIOS. Tastatur und Maus funzen erst wieder, wenn ich einmal Windows gebootet habe.

Hat einer ne Idee, was ich da noch machen könnte?

thx,

fallen

----------

## saschman66

Deaktiviere doch einfach mal APIC komplett im Bios. 

Das ist so etwa der einzigste Tipp, den ich hab

----------

## The_Fallen

Ist nur die Frage, ob das dem Windows gefällt, das parallel auf dem System läuft...

----------

## The_Fallen

Problem gelöst, ist anscheinend nen Bug im 2.4er Kernel. Mit "smp noapic" rennts ohne Probleme.  :Smile: 

----------

